# Medical Transcription-Visa



## prajapati

Hi everybody

Whoever has information on Medical Transcription field and its immigration visa opportunities in Australia please report

Vikram


----------



## Susan Wareham McGrath

Hi prajapati

The URL below is to Australia's Skilled Occupation List, which lists the skilled occupations which are acceptable for permanent and temporary skilled migration to Australia.

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1121i.pdf

Best regards
Susan


----------



## Raveesh

Hi Susan

I am just wondering under which Skilled Occupation List (SOL) does 'Medical Transcription' fall under? 

As this profession can't be found anywhere in the SOL, does it mean that there is no assessing authority in Australia which can do the skills assessment for Medical Transcription? If yes, which is the Assessing Authority which I need to address to ?

Thanks and regards

Raveesh


----------



## Wanderer

Raveesh said:


> Hi Susan
> 
> I am just wondering under which Skilled Occupation List (SOL) does 'Medical Transcription' fall under?
> 
> As this profession can't be found anywhere in the SOL, does it mean that there is no assessing authority in Australia which can do the skills assessment for Medical Transcription? If yes, which is the Assessing Authority which I need to address to ?
> 
> Thanks and regards
> 
> Raveesh


It is not on the SOL because it is not considered a skilled occupation for immigration and thus no assessment and no immigration.

If by Medical transcripter you mean someone who types up a medical report from a Doctors audio delivery, here in Australia the people who do that have usually just developed their skills from working in medical practices.

There may now be some short courses that people can do but nothing that'll lead to a qualification to warrant it ever being considered at a SOL level.


----------



## janetkissho

I don't have proper information regarding this, but I would like to share this, as from there you can get much information


----------

